
Deploying Flask in Production - max0563
http://max00355.github.io/technopy/deploying-production-flask-applications-with-uwsgi-and-nginx.html
======
tonymillion
Running uWSGI in a screen session? Are you crazy?

Also running uwsgi over TCP socket as opposed to a file on the same machine is
pointless.

Finally, I highly doubt you've properly tested unicorn with greenlets instead
of the 4 thread worker system it normally starts up.

